

Man turns closet into living space - adamhowell
http://www.wptv.com/content/financialsurvival/survivingthesqueeze/story/Delray-Beach-man-lives-in-77sqft-closet/SJAvaTujWEeUIEcuGE7Zdw.cspx

======
timf
Here are some (more interesting) stories about tiny housing:

<http://www.tumbleweedhouses.com/>

<http://smalllivingjournal.com/>

<http://thistinyhouse.com/>

<http://tinyhouseblog.com/>

------
adamhowell
Slideshow:
[http://www.wptv.com/Photo.aspx?content_id=692f9048-a33b-4758...](http://www.wptv.com/Photo.aspx?content_id=692f9048-a33b-4758-9420-472e184ed977)

------
ErrantX
living solely on microwave food seems, well, unhealthy. He might be trading
cheap living costs now for poor health in the future.....

EDIT: unless he shares a kitchen too - in which case it's a non-story because
I, and millions of others, have lived in equally tiny places :)

